# Model glue



## Geedee (Oct 20, 2012)

.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2012)

Great movie that! Now, where's that tube of poly cement .......


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2012)

Riiiiight here old boy....snnniiiiiffff...aaaaahh....!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 20, 2012)

Get me a vector Victor. Roger Roger.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2012)

And don't call me Shirley ......


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2012)

If you say so Charlotte....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 20, 2012)

And the "Drinking problem". (Splash!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2012)

It's not becoming a problem until you can't afford it, _then_ we have a problem!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## N4521U (Oct 21, 2012)

My mother used to swear the stupid things I did was because I worked with balsa and glue in a closed up bedroom.... Ooooo, I hear another brain cell exploding.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 21, 2012)

Yep, Dad used to say I was going to "addel" my brain. Never knew what he meant untill I got older and actively pursued it for a while. (Think "That 70's Show")


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2012)

Great wee show that one....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2012)

"Guess I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue!"


----------



## dneid (Nov 6, 2012)

Damnit! I need a warning next time! I almost spit iced tea all over my laptop when I opened this thread..... too funny. Oh, get me clearance, Clarence.
Dale


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 15, 2012)

I think back now to my early high school days of making my models in a 10ftx10ft room with glue and an airbrush (no ventelation and even the room door closed with Montrose blaring... Space Station No. 5!!!), I would not only glue, but airbrush and worse clean my airbrush in a pickle jar full of thinner. I think I was an uncooperative huffer and didn't even know it.

Thinking back on it, I must have been a frickin prodigy child until my modelling efforts removed my cerebellum into the lowwwwer end of the inteeeelligence end of the beelllll curve.

Essplayns musch asshully.


----------

